# R.I.P 1 death, several injuried ... drunk driver crashes road peloton in Tamaulipas



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

R.I.P 1 death, several injuried ... drunk driver crashes road peloton in Tamaulipas

I know its not mtb related, but we are a cycling family.... there is a disturbing picture of the moment the car crashed the peloton, but i wont post it.... (note there is a PFP patrol car in the picture)

the driver is from Brownsville TX, was drunk and doped

its in spanish....

http://www.axolote.com/noticias.aspx?id=459

Embiste ebrio a ciclistas en Matamoros
02/06/2008 - El Norte - Mauro de la Fuente

Un ciclista muerto y 14 heridos, cuatro de ellos de gravedad, fue el saldo que dejó un accidente provocado por un conductor ebrio y drogado que no respetó la seguridad que se mantenía en una carrera realizada ayer en la carretera Matamoros-Playa Bagdad.

Enrique Ibarra, organizador del Tercer Tour Matamoros-Playa Bagdad 2008, informó que el hecho se registró a las 8:30 horas de ayer, apenas 15 minutos después de iniciada la carrera, cuando los primeros ciclistas se aproximaban al kilómetro 12.5 de esa vía.

Indicó que al frente del contingente se encontraban unidades de la Policía Federal Preventiva, pero el conductor de un vehículo Gran Marquis modelo 1989, con placas de circulación de Texas, se quedó dormido debido al estado de ebriedad en el que se encontraba e invadió el carril contrario, impactando a los ciclistas.

Elementos de la PFP detuvieron en el lugar a Juan Campos, de 29 años, quien dijo vivir en Brownsville, Texas.

El responsable señaló que no se percató del accidente debido a que se encontraba ebrio y durante varias horas había inhalado cocaína.

Guadalupe Sustaita, de 18 años, quien acompañaba a Campos, resultó lesionada, por lo que tuvo que ser trasladada al Hospital General Alfredo Pumarejo.

La mujer, quien también se encontraba bajo los influjos del alcohol, declaró ante el Ministerio Público, que minutos antes le había pedido al sujeto que la bajara, pues se encontraba bastante ebrio.

Sobre la cinta asfáltica quedó el cuerpo del ciclista Alejandro Álvarez, de 34 años, quien presentaba fractura de cráneo y golpes contusos en todo el cuerpo.

Las autoridades informaron que Miguel González, de 32 años; Alejandro Martínez, de 37; Rolando Lorigut, de 37; y Edgar Omar Castro, de 14, se encuentran en la sala de terapia intensiva de Valle Baptist Medical Center de Brownsville.

También resultaron lesionados Julio García, de 37 años; Luis Fernando Pérez, de 31, quienes se encuentran internados en el Centro Médico Internacional, así como Juan Marchant, quien fue internado en el Hospital General Alfredo Pumarejo.

Campos, quien fue detenido en el lugar del accidente por elementos de la Policía Federal Preventiva y trasladado a las celdas de la Barandilla Policíaca, quedó consignado a la agencia número 5 del Ministerio Público, por el delito de homicidio culposo.

La carrera, en la que participaron 452 ciclistas, que se realiza por tercer año consecutivo en Matamoros tenía como meta recorrer una distancia de 34 kilómetros, desde el kilómetro 6 de la carretera Matamoros-Playa Bagdad hasta llegar al balneario, pero debido al incidente ésta fue cancelada.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Que se puede decir, mas que es una lastima lo que les paso a los ciclistas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MI mas sentido pesame.

No me gusta desearle mal a nadie, pero ojala que el infeliz ese se pudra en el bote o que ahi mismo lo manten antes.

Una verdadera lastima.

Me llega mas porque Tamaulipas es mi estado "adoptivo" pues mi esposa e hijo son de alla y pues vivi un tiempecillo por ahi.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

que triste :sad:

que hijuep*** foto más terrible....:sad:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> (note there is a PFP patrol car in the picture)


I just watched the pic...

And the patrol didn't tried to stop the car by crashing it at least??

What were the cops doing??

I had more respect for the PFP troopers.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si miras la foto con cuidado puedes ver que la patrulla de PFP estaba llendo en sentido contrario y tambien el coche que les choco, por lo que yo puedo asumir que la patrulla iba atras de los ciclistas y evadio el accidente, por lo que no pudo haber detenido el otro coche.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> I had more respect for the PFP troopers.


Noooo, si los federales son igual de hijos de P o peor que los transitos locales....

antes trabajaba en una linea de transportes, la ruta principal era Monterrey Mexicali

'ches agentes, cada que paraban un trailer, si era cerca de Monterrey ibamos personalmente a darles la lana a los federales

si era en carretera, por telefono se arreglaba el asunto... 'ches descarados... pasaban el numero de cuenta de la "esposa" o quien fuera y ahi se ponia la mordida... y ya dejaban el trailer libre

respeto... nada mas los respeto por que ellos traen chargers y yo un Jetta, si no.....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues sobornar a un federal esta mas cabron, he oido de varios casos de gente que quiere sobornar a federales y acaban en el bote...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

que cosa tan horrible!! me dan ganas de quemar vivo al cabron!
que muera gente sana por culpa de un drogadicto!!
realmente creo que la pfp se culio no creo que no se haya dado cuenta que venia el wey mal...si se dan cuenta cuando te falta la calca de las placas..no mames!!!!
que Dios bendiga a las familias! mi mas sentido pesame!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> No me gusta desearle mal a nadie, pero ojala que el infeliz ese se pudra en el bote o que ahi mismo lo manten antes.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pues sobornar a un federal esta mas cabron, he oido de varios casos de gente que quiere sobornar a federales y acaban en el bote...


Lo que dice mtymxdh es totalmente cierto...

A nosotros nos paraban los camiones en la primera caseta que estaba a 2km de donde teniamos un taller de fabricacion...

Se acabo el dia que uno de nuestros gerentes fue a "hablar" con el Comandante del destacamento de la PFP. Despues de eso, cada mes iba una patrulla de la PFP a nuestras oficinas. Jamas tuvimos problemas despues de eso.

El reportaje indica que el auto impacto al frente del peloton, la patrulla tendria que haber ido bastante mas al frente de como se ve en la foto por cuestiones de seguridad Y por el desarrollo de la carrera, pues si esta muy cerca se puede prestar al "drifting", "wheel sucking", etc.

En fin, el hubiera no existe. Ojala que los que estan graves todavia, se recuperen sin secuelas.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Me encontré con esta foto tomada poco antes del accidente, donde se puede notar que la patrulla venía atrás del grupo puntero que fué arrollado por el vehículo en sentido contrario. Imposible para la patrulla hacer algo para prevenir el lamentable suceso... :sad:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> View attachment 365857
> 
> 
> Me encontré con esta foto tomada poco antes del accidente, donde se puede notar que la patrulla venía atrás del grupo puntero que fué arrollado por el vehículo en sentido contrario. Imposible para la patrulla hacer algo para prevenir el lamentable suceso... :sad:


Uy, que triste.... pero no deberia de haber venido alli, sino adelante.

Nada se puede hacer ya... Que lastima.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No debia de haber ido adelante.... ellos que iban a saber que un coche los iba a impactar en sentido contrario.... la mayoria de los casos de atropellamientos de ciclistas en el ajusco han sido de lado o por detrás...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No debia de haber ido adelante.... ellos que iban a saber que un coche los iba a impactar en sentido contrario.... la mayoria de los casos de atropellamientos de ciclistas en el ajusco han sido de lado o por detrás...


Podemos coincidir en diferir...

Pero si va haciendo tareas de "madrina" tenia que ir adelante. Que tal si un auto viene rebasando normalmente (la mayoria de las carreteras en la zona son de doble sentido)???

Como abres el paso a un peloton de ciclistas si no es con una vehiculo abanderando? Preguntale a cualquiera que haya rodado en carretera.

En todo caso, por la parte de atras tendria que venir otra patrulla o vehiculos de apoyo. Lo hacen en los paseos dominicales que hacen los bicigatos aqui en el DF, una patrulla delante abriendo el paso y otra atras cubriendo la retaguardia del peloton.. o por lo menos asi lo hicieron un par de veces que rode con ellos.

La situacion de ciclistas subiendo al Ajusco es muy diferente. Para empezar la via solo es de doble sentido en el ultimo tramo. El tramo de mayor trafico, es de un solo sentido.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

WTF? El ajusco es de doble sentido desde Periferico hasta la desviacion a Toluca, y eso es UN CHINGO.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> WTF? El ajusco es de doble sentido desde Periferico hasta la desviacion a Toluca, y eso es UN CHINGO.


creo que se refiere a que hay un camellon en medio


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> creo que se refiere a que hay un camellon en medio


Solo hay camellon por unos cuantos kilometros al principio........


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Solo hay camellon por unos cuantos kilometros al principio........


pues si pero es la parte donde hay mas casas tiendas etc


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pero la gran mayoria (o chance todos) de los accidentes y muertes de ciclistas por automoviles ha sido donde no hay camellones


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

este es el Hijo de Pu.. que causo el accidente----










las fotos del diario de tamaulipas estan realmente tragicas

https://www.hoytamaulipas.net/?v1=subseccion&v2=42#

en la seccion de Galeria Fotografica....


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Muy triste de hecho.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Podemos coincidir en diferir...
> 
> Pero si va haciendo tareas de "madrina" tenia que ir adelante. Que tal si un auto viene rebasando normalmente (la mayoria de las carreteras en la zona son de doble sentido)???
> 
> ...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Realmente me enchilan mucho este tipo de cosas... Ahora he andado pegándole a la ruta más que de costumbre y es increíble como a algunas personas realmente no tienen ningún tipo de consideración por el prójimo. 

Este tipo lo deberían de refundir en el bote el resto de sus días; pero no se equivoquen, esto pasa en todo el mundo. Recuerdo un imbecil que se metió a una carrera en Italia y le arruinó la carrera a un cuate que prometía. 

No estoy diciendo que no se puede hacer más para prevenir esto, pero cuando tienes a un retrazado mental refundido en alcohol y drogas al volante va a pasar algo malo aquí o en china... En esta ocasión fueron un grupo de ciclistas, pero pudo haber sido una parada de camión u otro auto.

Mis mejores deseos para la familia del ciclista muerto y una pronta recuperación para los heridos.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*asi dicen sucedio...*

Hola a todos, es una pena volver al foro con esta tematica pero buscando un poco encontre esto que creo les interesara de como fue el accidente y el movimiento de las patrullas,...

saludos a todos y ya me pondre en contacto en el foro nuevamente

"Me dicen un par de orejas confiables que esa patrulla (la que aparece en la foto) venia detras del convoy. Diez ciclistas se adelantaron al grupo masivo (foto), delante de estos diez ciclistas iban Transito local, Proteccion Civil y otros cuatro federales en la delantera. Habia un buen trecho entre la delantera y los ciclistas que aparecen en la foto. Aunque no era una competencia, sino un tour, lo 10 ciclistas avanzaron mas que el grupo en cuestion.

Por otro lado, el paisano pocho, venia hecho madre de la Playa a las 8:30 am, intoxicado con alcohol y cocaina. Su acompañante venia dormida (eso dice). Los federales que iban en la delantera del convoy, ven que el vehiculo venia en zig-zag, protegen a los 10 ciclistas que iban adelante y le avisan por radio a la patrulla que iba atras que se pusiera "al tiro" con el grupo rezagado. En eso, dos patrullas de la PF que iban adelante, realizan una vuelta en "U".

La patrulla que resguardaba la retaguardia, rebasa a los ciclistas rezagados, pero cuando rebasa, el paisano pocho ve la patrulla que circula en su carril de circulacion (en sentido contrario), intenta -en su mundo alucinado- pasar entre la patrulla y los ciclistas en diagonal invadiendo el cuerpo contrario. Ve que esta a punto de impactarse con la base de un señalamiento tipo bandera, tuerce el volante hacia la derecha. Ahi fue donde se llevo a los ciclistas.

Los ciclistas que resultaron ilesos, se lanzan contra el vehiculo, que fue alcanzado por los de la PF. Encabronadisimos, intentaron linchar al conductor, pero los de la PF lo impidieron.

Salio peor el remedio. La patrulla rebasa en el preciso innstante en que el conductor responsable se encuentra cerca. Eso provoco el volantazo y el impacto posterior contra los ciclistas."

testimonio tomado de: http://www.regioblogs.com/2008/06/02/impresionante/

Alberto
MTB Cancun


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> Hola a todos, es una pena volver al foro con esta tematica pero buscando un poco encontre esto que creo les interesara de como fue el accidente y el movimiento de las patrullas,...
> 
> saludos a todos y ya me pondre en contacto en el foro nuevamente
> 
> ...


Ah, gracias Alberto!

Eso cambia las cosas.

Gracias!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Tal como lo sospechaba!


----------

